# newbie--Need Help



## lion52 (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi Guys,
I got a new Fortec Ultra Life time Receiver-Questions
1. Do I really need DISECq4 switch instead of SW 44 to receive the channels properly. At present when I go from one Sat. to another Sat. it blacks out, unless I turn OFF/ON the receiver and see those channels on this new Sat.
2. The channel guide gives only channels numbers--not the description of the programs.How can I get description?
3. Can the information from one receiver be transfered to another receiver with proper cables and How?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Closing. Signal theft is not discussed here.


----------

